# Will a 622 or 722 work with a Dish 500 Dish?



## markmisky (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi I just upgraded to HD and had dish network install a vip622 and vip722. They took down my old dish and installed a new dish and another type of plug in switch. I have a cabin that I use to take my 522 receiver up to to get TV. The cabin has a Dish 500 dish with a dual lnb. It is a dishpro and no switches. The 522 worked fine at the cabin.
Can anyone tell me if the 622 or 722 will work up at my cabin with the Dish 500 or will I have to buy a Dish 1000 and one of these switches? 
Thanks for any help.

Mark


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Aside from the fact that you should have a separate account for your cabin, and not take your receivers there in violation of the agreement...

You will not get all the HD channels with just a Dish500. Most of the HD is on one of the wing locations.


----------



## twomble (Dec 9, 2006)

True, but you will get the core channels that are on the 110 and 119 that the Dish 500 is pointed at. You can also add a second dish to your cabin and point it at either 129, 61.5 or 148 to get the missing HD channels. So the simple answer to your question is yes it will work.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> The cabin has a Dish 500 dish with a dual lnb. It is a dishpro and no switches.


If it is just a dual there would be no switch, but you'd also be viewing only 1 satellite. Your Dish 500 more likely has a DP Twin which has 2 LNBs and an internal switch.

You'll want to do a Check Switch each time you move or change to a different dish configuration.


----------

